# World in Conflict



## ruffneck23 (Sep 22, 2007)

anyone else played this ?

tis wikkid and very pretty , action / rts , well recommended


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 23, 2007)

ok so no-one has , a lil premise to warm yo pallets , in 1989 , the berlin wall wasnt even cracking then the ussr decide to invade th US.........


try it , its the bollox


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Sep 23, 2007)

Is it like Company of Heroes? I watched some gameplay vids of it but couldnt figure out the play style..


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 23, 2007)

yeah its well like coh , but ( dare i say it... better )


----------



## jargs (Sep 23, 2007)

Yea just got this gona play it soon, so is it like an RTS or what? Whats the learning curve on it?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 24, 2007)

its like an rts without resource management , its strange , very action orientated , great fun , bt im stuck on level 4


----------



## The Groke (Sep 24, 2007)

How does it run? I heard it was quite demanding....


Was thinking about buying it and running on my Macbook pro under bootcamp.......not sure if my graphics card is up to the job though.

Spec is 2.4Ghz Core 2 Duo, 4Gb RAM and a 256Mb 8600M GT card....


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 24, 2007)

i got a p4 3gz dual , 2gb of ram and a 1950 pro graphics card ( pci-e ) with 256 vram and it runs like a dream


----------



## ChrisFilter (Sep 24, 2007)

Swarfega said:
			
		

> How does it run? I heard it was quite demanding....
> 
> 
> Was thinking about buying it and running on my Macbook pro under bootcamp.......not sure if my graphics card is up to the job though.
> ...



I have a very similar spec laptop and it's not struggled with anything yet (although I never turn AA on). What've you found that stumps the MacBook?


----------



## Rikbikboo (Oct 13, 2007)

my copy arrived today. the demo looked sweet.

anyone got? fancy a two player battle for paris ??


----------



## Rikbikboo (Oct 13, 2007)

also ime going to stick the 10 day free trial dvd disk up on the recycling forum


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 20, 2007)

i got it , loves it me , but i did start a thread bout 3 weeks ago


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Oct 20, 2007)

Is it as good as/better than company of heroes? I am waiting for CoD 4 and WoW patch 2.3...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 20, 2007)

yeah i actually think its better than c.o.h , some of the best graphics ive seen yet , mind you not tried opposing fronts yet....


----------



## Rikbikboo (Oct 20, 2007)

dunno if i would compare it to coh.  i find it a little bit annoying at times when it gives the timers for completing missions. i would so much like to stop for a bit and blow up a few more buildings or have a bit of time generally pissing about on each mission.

the multiplayer is different. i like the concept of playing one of the 5 types of unit.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jul 1, 2008)

I just got this... I am undecided. its not really like CoH - which I still play.


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 1, 2008)

I am totally addicted to this game. I was playing it non stop before I moved. Got up to Lieutenant Colonel rank and around 237,000 points  Just waiting for a new internet connection so I can hammer it again 

Its a real team based game, you have to work with your team otherwise you get totally bum raped. Nothing like the rush of 4-5 of you working together and dominating the map. 

Game name is TitanSound, add me in Massgate and we can have a game when I get a connection


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 3, 2008)

il give it a go when ur on , but im a noob when it comes to online gaming


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 4, 2008)

Well hopefully I shall be back online by Wednesday next week. Don't worry, I'll give ya some pointers


----------



## camouflage (Feb 17, 2009)

Does anyone here know this game? It's brilliant real time tactical game that I am absolutely loving way more than I thought, even taking into account the plot (it'd be even better if it was Hizbollah vs Isreal or Iran vs Iraq or something more realistic for instance).


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 17, 2009)

What system?


----------



## camouflage (Feb 18, 2009)

PC


----------



## Crispy (Feb 18, 2009)

It's so good there were 3 threads. Merged.


----------



## camouflage (Feb 19, 2009)

I got all excited about the game but a search for World in Conflict didn't seem to find this thread. So I started one... and then I noticed the EVE online thread.

Bollocks to this bollocks, EVE sounds AMAZING! 

Downloading now. 

Been nice knowing you guys, so long and thanks for all the fish.


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 10, 2013)

So I bought this on Steam a couple of weeks back seeing as I couldn't find my original copy. 

Have tried playing online but there are only a couple of servers still left. And team work is hard to come by. Anyone out there still play or have it? Would be good to team up


----------

